# ~kidderminster show~



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

well ive been told now that the show will definatly be going ahead again this year under different organizers...
does anyone know the dates yet ????


----------



## kel32 (Jan 29, 2009)

yes i would like to know this aswell :whistling2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Me too :2thumb:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Hadnt heard that it was being organised by someone else, though I was aware the original group had unfortunately folded. I would be interested to know details too, if it is going ahead.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

When is this going ahead?.... Dates etc.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

grannykins said:


> Hadnt heard that it was being organised by someone else, though I was aware the original group had unfortunately folded. I would be interested to know details too, if it is going ahead.


The person who's idea it was to do the kidderminster show last year and start the society didnt do much in the organising part, then tried to take the credit and left the society they had us start.

They planned to make their own society ( I think its called central exotic society or central reptile society? ) and have apparently booked the same location for some dates to hold shows this year. They have kept everything from us as we arnt on good terms anymore.

It seemed pointless the rest of us organising another show this year not knowing what they were going to do. 2 shows too close together isnt going to work, so we are leaving it to them to see if they do hold a show or not


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the info. I wasnt aware of any of the details.: victory:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

I know they have a facebook page which prob has dates on but i forgot what i was told as to what the email was:bash:
ill try get intouch with him again for the link to their page to see if any details are on there


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

September 5th for definite. Forms for breeders etc and more info within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oooo cool  exciting another show, even closer to my birthday


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

damb, I cancelled that weekend off of work to swap for donnie..


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

new thread up with the kidderminster show details

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...46-creaks-breeders-meeting-5th-september.html


----------

